# Safe to take steroids if i have pancretitis?? HELP!



## Building-up (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, i have been diagnosed with chronic pancretitis a few years ago,and basically want to know wether it would be safe for me take any steroids with this problem? I have never took any anabolics before and was wanting to do a cycle of sus and deca.

REALLY NEED SOME ADVICE SO YOUR THOUGHTS ARE APPRECIATED!

Thank you


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bump for you.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Another bump for you.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you still have pancreatitis, or was it a one off?


----------



## Building-up (Nov 27, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Do you still have pancreatitis, or was it a one off?


I still have it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Building-up said:


> I still have it


Sorry mate, that sucks, I had it once and that was enough, felt like I was being burnt alive from the inside out.

It sounded from your first post like it was a one off, in which case I would have said it was probably fine. To get the best advice you'd be better asking in the steroid section.


----------



## Building-up (Nov 27, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Sorry mate, that sucks, I had it once and that was enough, felt like I was being burnt alive from the inside out.
> 
> It sounded from your first post like it was a one off, in which case I would have said it was probably fine. To get the best advice you'd be better asking in the steroid section.


Did you have acute or chronic Pancretitis? How did you cure it? I have chronic pancretitis unfortunately.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I would not recco you do any for the time being. The Pancreas is an important organ as I'm sure you know & you don't wanna mess your Insulin up.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

well technically AAS means you need less insulin release, so shouldn't make a difference to your pancreas..


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Building-up said:


> Did you have acute or chronic Pancretitis? How did you cure it? I have chronic pancretitis unfortunately.


I only had a acute pancreatitis, caused by a medicine I was put on for a chronic liver illness I suffer from.

I hope the pancreatitis is t causing you too many problems at present.


----------



## Building-up (Nov 27, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I only had a acute pancreatitis, caused by a medicine I was put on for a chronic liver illness I suffer from.
> 
> I hope the pancreatitis is t causing you too many problems at present.


Sorry to hear that. Well the main problems I have from it is loose stools and and back pain. Take 3 differents tablets for it, one of them I have to have EVERY time I eat something. Sometimes the tablets don't even work.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The pancreas is an androgen sensitive organ, and androgens directly influence cell proliferation and cell death. More directly there is evidence of pro-inflammatory effects via ROS on the pancreas from androgen excess.

Androgens could make things worse both symptomatically and with increased risk of long term damage.

J


----------



## Building-up (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you think taking pro hormones would do any damage to my pancreas?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Building-up said:


> Do you think taking pro hormones would do any damage to my pancreas?


If androgens will, then pro hormones will too.

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

i dont think anyone in here is qualified to give you advise on this , maybe you should go and speak to your GP about your concerns - they are not there to judge you, make it plain you want advise not a lecture.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

pugster said:


> i dont think anyone in here is qualified to give you advise on this , maybe you should go and speak to your GP about your concerns - they are not there to judge you, make it plain you want advise not a lecture.


A GP will advise against taking steroids.

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Joshua said:


> A GP will advise against taking steroids.
> 
> J


probably, altho it depends on the GP , some ive spoken to will give good info and advise before they reject you out of hand , tbh in this instance i dont understand how anyone could say 'yes its ok take what you want' when they know they might be putting some ones life in danger .


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Interested in this as I suffer from ulcerative colitus (IBD) and eventually would be looking to use AAS


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Building-up said:


> Sorry to hear that. Well the main problems I have from it is loose stools and and back pain. Take 3 differents tablets for it, one of them I have to have EVERY time I eat something. Sometimes the tablets don't even work.


Not too different to me, mate.  That's why I've ruled out any kinds of aas, I'm just not willing to take the risk! You made any gains in your training to date?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Interested in this as I suffer from ulcerative colitus (IBD) and eventually would be looking to use AAS


I've got colitis too, mate. Don't know how active you is is, but I found cod liver oil really helped me with the symptoms. On the aas side, have a look at this guy, he says hgh helped improve his symptoms.


----------



## yiddo (Mar 29, 2006)

I have had Acute Pancreatitis twice, the most horrendous pain imaginable so I sympathise mate. I take AAS and did before and after the pancreatitis episodes without problems, however I was not on them when I had the flare ups. Chronic Pancreatitis is a different thing as it is with you most the time. I would certainly avoid any Orals, Slin and harsh meds like Tren. If it was me I would run low-ish dose Pharma test as that is a naturally occuring hormone in the body, just in a larger doses. However I am not a Dr and you have to weigh up how the pro's & con's to yourself. If you ask a GP they will obviously sya no don't use steroids, but I really can't see how a bit of Test will harm you that much. Good luck m8


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

To be totally honest, if you suffer from this then you are better off concentrating on living a healthy life rather than taking substances that might make you worse.

Taking gear is an option it is not compulsory . Perhaps it is a luxury that your body could do without.


----------



## Building-up (Nov 27, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Not too different to me, mate.  That's why I've ruled out any kinds of aas, I'm just not willing to take the risk! You made any gains in your training to date?


Im making very slow gains but can loose weight with the loose stools! Can get very frustrating sometimes because all my hard work that i put into it is easily lost at times


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Building-up said:


> Im making very slow gains but can loose weight with the loose stools! Can get very frustrating sometimes because all my hard work that i put into it is easily lost at times


I can totally sympathize with that, mate. I'm in the same boat, for the amount of time I've been training and how hard I train I should be carrying another couple of stone of muscle. I've just started a journal so I can make sure my diet and training are spot on so I know if I'm not making gains it's down to the health issues, which I'm praying it isn't! If it is, I'm possibly going to investigate some kind of Test cycle, as I'll be Fu##ed if I'm going to be beaten!

Do you take digestive enzymes, or lecithin to help digest fat?


----------



## ukdel (Jun 18, 2013)

OP, what did you end up doing in the end?

Did you find a doctor who was willing to impartially help you?


----------

